# Change of scenery?



## Brian S (Oct 16, 2007)

Are we able to change the color scheme or background (skin)? Are there style sheets to choose from somewhere?

 Thanks for your help! Sorry if this is covered somewhere. This is a large site.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't all jump in at once,lol.


----------



## MJS (Oct 17, 2007)

This is a question best addressed to Bob.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't believe we have any other "skins" but I'll throw a nudge Bob's way to answer.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 17, 2007)

There isn't, just the one skin.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 17, 2007)

Various sections have their own "look", but they are all variations of the main skin.  At one time I wanted to do a few variations, but keeping them all up to date was a pain.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

